# Elderly and being taken advantage of and used and abused



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

I need anyone who has information of elderly help in Michigan. (I am alone and need to reachout to someone) it seems when you're older and alone people notice that and they target in on you because you have no help or anyone to turn to.  Any elderly help organizations in Michigan that anyone knows about please reply. Thank you


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 14, 2019)

Get bold and tough! Don't let them take advantage of you!


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 14, 2019)

I'd start here:

https://michiganlegalhelp.org/organ...aw-of-michigan-legal-hotline-michigan-seniors

Good luck!


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

*That sounds so easy*



ClassicRockr said:


> Get bold and tough! Don't let them take advantage of you!



I need additional help besides me I mean. (I am in a VERY bad 
and Vulnerable circumstance at this tune) ..the tskw-advantage-people in my life and also the everyday street Wolves have noticed that circumstance and I just want to speak with any elder help people that i can


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2019)

What city/area are you in?  Have you contacted the Dept of Aging?
I'm not sure how anyone can help you with just the vague information you've provided.
Who are "they"?
_Specifically_ what is the problem?


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

Maybe I should make things a bit Clearer. .(I don't need a lawyer. 1st of all I don't have the finances for any of that) ..and secondly, I AM being strong mentally and Bold. But  when USERS and  abusers ZERO in on you having NO help in your life and NOBODY to turn to, ..your mental strongness does NOT stop their Rain of terror. Or even adding more people into the pot who don't mind terrorizing old people so they will humble down to whatever the abusers ententions are. ..IF you simply don't know of any organizations that can assist, I thank you for your time anyways (have a blessed day


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you applecruncher. (I will deffinately check that info you gave


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

Applecruncher, it is kind of Lengthy and a tad embarrassing and personal ..is there any way I could detail it specifically to a private message


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

Or, if there is a way to leave someone my number without posting it publicly on the thread. ..let me know.. I can't seem to post to individual people at this time. Thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2019)

Blue if you are being abused go to this link-

https://www.michigan.gov/som/0,4669,7-192-29941_30590-46053--,00.html

It explains abuse, where/how it can happen and phone numbers to call.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2019)

Blue if you do have a legitimate problem *CALL THE POLICE* and file a report/apply for a restraining order.


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 14, 2019)

Radishrose and Aunt Bea. ..I dp truly thank you both for your replies


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2019)

Bluesky, I would use the link that RadishRose recommended and try to speak with someone there.  It looks like they can help with exactly what you're dealing with.  https://www.michigan.gov/som/0,4669,7-192-29941_30590-46053--,00.html  




> Elder and vulnerable adult abuse, neglect and exploitation are  behaviors committed against an elder or vulnerable adult who is unable  to protect himself or herself due to a mental or physical impairment or  due to advanced age.
> 
> 
> *Abuse *is harm or threatened harm to an adult's health or welfare caused by another person.
> ...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ask your local TV stations, your City Hall or the Police, Dept of Social Services in your town. Before you decide GET REFERENCES!!!!


----------



## 911 (Jan 15, 2019)

There is a lot of help out there for Seniors. Good luck to you.


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 15, 2019)

I'd like to thank you all for your suggestions. (I'm sure I will be able to get some help using she of those contact infos) I sure will try. . thanks again to all


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 15, 2019)

Safety first. If you are in physical danger or think a crime was committed call the police even if their local number if unsure. Most states, counties or towns have somekind of free or discounted legal aid for seniors, low income, single parents etc.  Document everything with a camera of somekind(cheaper smart phone allow pictures and can text them to someone. Or take notes tracking dates, times, incidents or conditions. And as noted try the state and local agencies in charge of senior welfare, health etc.


----------



## Bluesky411 (Jan 16, 2019)

Interestingly enough you should mention that, but yes I did put an app on 2 of my phones to document things and I even tested it and it worked Perfectly (the problem is, I have no unlimited service plan on my phones)  ..so Data on 1 of the phones rann out. ....if you msg again I will reply with the FULL details of what is occurring. And maybe on that you can give me who us best to call or REACH OUT TO on the issue. ..thank u


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

We gave you phone numbers. Call one of them! They will point you in the right direction. Do it now. If you're in danger call the police!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 20, 2019)

I agree with all those, who have given excellent help, for any legitimate case of elder abuse.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 27, 2019)

I think much of the abuse on seniors especially parents or senior family is not from abuse but years/decades of unresolved issues. They include a sense of entitlement from younger family. I see family feel they are owed. They resent not getting alot more when they were younger. 

I've also seen unresolved suppressed simmering issues boil over at a holiday gathering ending up with half century old 'adults' parent and child not talking to each other for 1/2 year and then not seeing each other for another couple of years. 

Some people can't deal with their family because it wasn't like Leave It To Beaver or their family didn't have Rockefeller money. I've seen unusual alliances form during these times which can be good or bad. But as people age their opinions and personality also make it easier to actually pick a side which can make things worse.


----------



## ronk (Mar 14, 2019)

I very much sympathize with anyone who is being abused. But it's best to look to local police or organizations for assistance. If you don't already live in a senior citizen community, you should move to one. Also, use your phonebook under government listings to find people to help you.


----------

